# ICD-10 for Nevus Sebaceous



## Mckee1206 (Jan 14, 2020)

Can anyone tell me the ICD-10 code for Nevus Sebaceous? Thank you.


----------



## Texascoder64 (Jan 14, 2020)

L72.3 Sebaceous cyst


----------

